# String Quartet Nº8, II Mov, D. Shostakovich for Saxophone Quartet



## robersaxo (May 15, 2013)

A small sample of transcription for saxophone quartet:






Soprano Sax: Antonio Sola
Alto Sax: Roberto Manjavacas
Tenor Sax: Alejandro Oliván
Baritone Sax: Alberto Chaves
Cuarteto Êgaré, Salamanca, Spain.
Hope you like!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I like it...thanks for posting! :tiphat:


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

..espléndido! Very well played and transcribed! ... I'd buy the CD/Download when You release the complete Quartet, or/and rather a complete Shostakovich Disc... I could name a few works besides the Quartets that would work well transcribed for Sax Quartet !!

/ptr


----------



## robersaxo (May 15, 2013)

thank you very much to all for your comments!! Coming soon will share the rest of the work with you.


----------

